# Traducător online română-engleză



## miki18

Salut. Sunt nouă pe forum. Vroiam să știu dacă dvs. cunoașteți un traducător online bun român-englez. Acum folosesc Google Translate, care mai face și surprize.
Am nevoie de acest traducător pt a traduce texte destul de lungi.
De asemenea, doream să întreb care este cel mai bun instrument  gratuit online de verificare a unui text în limba engleză (proofread).
Vă mulțumesc mult de tot.


----------



## farscape

La servici eu folosesc DeepL: DeepL Translator . Trebuie avut grijă cu punerea in pagină/formatarea textului care poate influenţa mult calitatea traducerii. 
NB. Pentru întrebări care nu sunt strict legate the vocabular şi limbă e bine să folosim forumurile generale.


----------



## miki18

mulțumesc pt sugestie. scuze pt întrebare.


----------



## farscape

Nicio problemă sper să fie de folos.

Forumul are și o secțiune de resurse care, ce e drept, mai trebuie adusă la zi.


----------



## irinet

farscape said:


> La servici eu folosesc DeepL: DeepL Translator . Trebuie avut grijă cu punerea in pagină/formatarea textului care poate influenţa mult calitatea traducerii.
> NB. Pentru întrebări care nu sunt strict legate the vocabular şi limbă e bine să folosim forumurile generale.



Bună,
Eram curioasă și am intrat pe site-ul de mai sus, dar nu am găsit limba română?!


----------



## Daniel A.

miki18 said:


> Salut. Sunt nouă pe forum. Vroiam să știu dacă dvs. cunoașteți un traducător online bun român-englez. Acum folosesc Google Translate, care mai face și surprize.
> Am nevoie de acest traducător pt a traduce texte destul de lungi.
> De asemenea, doream să întreb care este cel mai bun instrument  gratuit online de verificare a unui text în limba engleză (proofread).
> Vă mulțumesc mult de tot.




Lingua Tradom sau Graal Soft au traducători buni.


----------

